# This Charity Helps Disabled People With Sexual Release



## UniquelyDivine (May 4, 2017)




----------



## leona2025 (May 4, 2017)

Wtf. Every one of them looks like a predator.


----------



## LostInAdream (May 4, 2017)

hand angels, ok. I couldn't do it but hey I guess. I do believe its a form of sex work not a charity.


----------



## Tolle (May 4, 2017)

Well.. When you look at it on the most basic level, I get it.

It was slightly uncomfortable to watch but then it got me thinking;  Why sex is so taboo anyway?


----------



## BronzeVenus (May 4, 2017)

Hmm, I get it tbh. Being disabled doesn't mean that you cease to be a sexual being.


----------



## curlie rae (May 4, 2017)

If everyone is consenting adults, then I have no issue with it. These folks are just volunteering a different type of service to the disabled. I think in general, people don't see the disabled as sexual being with sex drives so that's what is eye-opening about this idea.


----------



## ambergirl (May 4, 2017)

This is so real for disabled people. Met a woman who was trying to raise awareness about sexuality and sexual desires of disabled teens and her work was not easy


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 4, 2017)

Ok, I was on board until dude said he took his clothes off and got into bed with the disabled girl. They said it was just masturbation but it seems like a "full" service


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 4, 2017)

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## nysister (May 4, 2017)

As they are simply performing a service and aren't in a sexual relationship with their clients, I wonder why those utilizing the service didn't hire prostitutes?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 4, 2017)

KCcurly said:


> Ok, I was on board until dude said he took his clothes off and got into bed with the disabled girl. They said it was just masturbation but it seems like a "full" service


My first thought is that it's ok as long as there is consent but then the issue with full servicing is the potential for children which then leads to child support/rearing, etc.   They need to keep it to heavy petting and make sure everybody is tested for STD's especially herpes.  <shudder>


----------



## Kanky (May 4, 2017)

I am grossed out by the thread title and not going to watch the video.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 4, 2017)

*These services are needed, its not like just because people are disabled, they do not get horny! *


----------



## OhTall1 (May 4, 2017)

BronzeVenus said:


> Hmm, I get it tbh. *Being disabled doesn't mean that you cease to be a sexual being.*


I didn't watch the video in the OP, but there was a movie based on a true story released about this a few years ago called The Sessions.  It was about a disabled man who hired a sex surrogate so he could lose his virginity.  It was an interesting movie.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 4, 2017)

This is such a touchy subject.  I was listening to a podcast recently about two disabled people who got together, ended up having a kid because they had both been told they couldn't have kids.  They were very candid about sex and how important it is to their relationship.  It is definitely a very real need that is often overlooked.  This service though, seems like it could be problematic in a few ways.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 4, 2017)

Good for them


----------



## TrueBeliever (May 4, 2017)

I guess.
Just one more thing to be thankful I don't deal with.....right now.


----------



## Saravana (May 4, 2017)

I am sure  disabled who can afford it hire prostitutes for their needs. 

What makes this different is that the "service" is provided by volunteers. I suspect those volunteers get some  sexual kick in doing this, they might have a fetish about sex with disabled.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 4, 2017)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> This is such a* touchy* subject.  I was listening to a podcast recently about two disabled people who got together, ended up having a kid because they had both been told they couldn't have kids.  They were very candid about sex and how important it is to their relationship.  It is definitely a very real need that is often overlooked.  This service though, seems like it could be problematic in a few ways.



  I'm clearly a 12 year old.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 4, 2017)

I agree with the service.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 4, 2017)

Well they are human and have sexual needs and desires too.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 4, 2017)

Saravana said:


> *I am sure  disabled who can afford it hire prostitutes for their needs. *
> 
> What makes this different is that the "service" is provided by volunteers. I suspect those volunteers get some  sexual kick in doing this, they might have a fetish about sex with disabled.


*Not necessarily, usually the severally disabled are barely making  ends meet and get a lot of state assistance. I am speaking of ones that have motor impairment or learning impairment. They live in state run facilities because families give them away in a sense, or they can be to much to handle if older and have elderly parents, etc. 

I am not speaking of the functional disabled but more so on the politically incorrect term retarded state, what is the new word for this, ok got it, "intellectual disability or intellectual developmental disorder" sorry guys... *


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 4, 2017)

*ok maybe I am taking this video to personal and they are only referencing the physically disabled population, disregard  other posts then .. Lol*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 4, 2017)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I'm clearly a 12 year old.


Me too


----------



## werenumber2 (May 4, 2017)

nysister said:


> As they are simply performing a service and aren't in a sexual relationship with their clients, I wonder why those utilizing the service didn't hire prostitutes?



I remember an episode of Secret Diary of a Call Girl where Belle is hired by a father who wanted her to give his disabled son his first sexual experience. It ended up being a pretty depressing episode and really brought to light the sexual issues disabled people face. And it's even worse for disabled women.


----------



## nysister (May 4, 2017)

werenumber2 said:


> I remember an episode of Secret Diary of a Call Girl where Belle is hired by a father who wanted her to give his disabled son his first sexual experience. It ended up being a pretty depressing episode and really brought to light the sexual issues disabled people face. *And it's even worse for disabled women.*



That's interesting, I wonder why. I thought it would be the other way around.


----------



## werenumber2 (May 4, 2017)

nysister said:


> That's interesting, I wonder why. I thought it would be the other way around.



I remember either reading a book or watching a documentary on the subject for a class in college, and the general consensus was that women naturally gravitate towards the caretaker role so they have less hang-ups about being in a relationship with a disabled man. Able-bodied men, on the other hand, are generally not as open to the idea of being with a disabled woman.


----------



## nysister (May 4, 2017)

werenumber2 said:


> I remember either reading a book or watching a documentary on the subject for a class in college, and the general consensus was that women naturally gravitate towards the caretaker role so they have less hang-ups about being in a relationship with a disabled man. Able-bodied men, on the other hand, are generally not as open to the idea of being with a disabled woman.



Ah okay, I can see that. Thanks!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 4, 2017)

I have no issue with it but I'm just curious why this isn't considered sex work but "charity." Is it free?


----------



## sharifeh (May 4, 2017)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I have no issue with it but I'm just curious why this isn't considered sex work but "charity." Is it free?



yeah it doesnt seem like they are getting paid


----------



## MeMyselfnMzT (May 4, 2017)

I feel as though something like this would attract perverts.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 4, 2017)

MeMyselfnMzT said:


> I feel as though something like this would attract perverts.


what do you mean by pervert in this case?


----------



## MeMyselfnMzT (May 4, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> what do you mean by pervert in this case?



I mean people who may try to abuse or take advantage of them because of their disability. Right now it seems like a relatively small organization but I was thinking about the safety of the disabled individuals.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 4, 2017)

i think something like this has to be well setup and controlled to avoid abuse as much as possible.

philosophically, it seems like a great idea (to me).


----------



## SUPER SWEET (May 5, 2017)

I posted about this yearssssssssssssss ago. My coworker's sister worked at a nursing home and helped with sexual tension. I actually found out because I joked about her sister having a POPEYE arm on just one arm. And that's when she told the office about the things her sister did for overtime. She also told about the firings when people took it too far.


----------



## doriannc (May 5, 2017)

Such a sad life where the only gratification is when a stranger wanks you off. Maybe there should be a dating site fore the disabled.


----------



## SexySin985 (May 5, 2017)

I have no issues with this and think it's a great idea.


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 5, 2017)

Did he really have to have hands in the title?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 5, 2017)

In theory I agree but I have questions. 

Is it the norm for them to fully disrobe to help someone masturbate? The fact that he showered and said he was approaching it like a one night stand with someone he met online suggests that more is involved. Also, he said they planned for 6 months but the actual visit only took 90 minutes. I don't know why but that bothers me. Maybe I'm wrongly assuming something else is going on but I don't understand what requires this much planning. Maybe a month or two but even then I see that as getting to know the person so it doesn't feel so transactional. This extended timeframe is raising a red flag for me but I can't properly explain why.


----------



## DST1913 (May 6, 2017)

Sooo the masturbation session lasts 90 minutes????? Actual sex isn't even that long. What the heck are they doing for 90 whole minutes?


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 9, 2019)

SUPER SWEET said:


> I posted about this yearssssssssssssss ago. My coworker's sister worked at a nursing home and helped with sexual tension. I actually found out because I joked about her sister having a POPEYE arm on just one arm. And that's when she told the office about the things her sister did for overtime. She also told about the firings when people took it too far.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Sep 9, 2019)

@Ganjababy why are you bumping these old pervy threads?


----------



## doriannc (Sep 9, 2019)

SUPER SWEET said:


> I posted about this yearssssssssssssss ago. My coworker's sister worked at a nursing home and helped with sexual tension. I actually found out because I joked about her sister having a POPEYE arm on just one arm. And that's when she told the office about the things her sister did for overtime. She also told about the firings when *people took it too far.*



Soo wanking off a patient isn’t taking it too far? How can that be legal for the nurses? I’d be beyond pissed if I had to do that.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 9, 2019)

May I be candid, insensitive, and politically incorrect for a moment?

What type of generational acceptance mess is this that we.....wait I just saw someone post that this thread is old.  Oh well I'm keeping what I said so far.  First of all, the disabled person can get a partner.  If not, they can hire one.  Yes I know that is illegal but the volunteer sex workers should be charged with something along with the sick man who created the "program."


----------



## brg240 (Sep 9, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> May I be candid, insensitive, and politically incorrect for a moment?
> 
> What type of generational acceptance mess is this that we.....wait I just saw someone post that this thread is old.  Oh well I'm keeping what I said so far.  First of all, the disabled person can get a partner.  If not, they can hire one.  Yes I know that is illegal but the volunteer sex workers should be charged with something along with the sick man who created the "program."


Like you said, in the US at least hiring someone would be highly illegal. 

Not to mention a large amount of people that are disabled live in poverty. Approx 30% working aged disabled people live in poverty. The employment rate for people with disabilities is about half of abled bodied people. The median income of those working is 22,000.
The marriage rate for disabled rate are about 41% which doesn't mean they don't have significant others but they are less likely to

Not that I am for this org but those are some barriers


----------



## doriannc (Sep 10, 2019)

It’s not illegal in Nevada. I mean if you need to be satisfied, then pay someone who does that already. Not some poor nurse or even a nurses assistant. That’s cruel for the worker. I can’t believe this is a charity. You’re supposed to spread good will through charities, not good vibes or happy hands. Ugh


----------

